# Made a "ganache" tonight..



## Jeff G. (Sep 11, 2010)

Tonight, wanting something chocolaty I pulled the cocoa powder, sugar, vanilla and a butter out.  While gnoche is generally chocolate melted by hot heavy cream I had neither the solid chocolate, nor the cream. 

Now this was cooked by eye, no recipe, after all I was making it up as I went along. 

I tossed some butter in a pot, started it melting and added white sugar and cocoa powder.  I did stir in a little water to aid the powders to combine. 

Brought the mixture up to a boil, boiled until it was at a thick foamy boil stirring continuously. I pulled it off the heat, stirred in some vanilla and poured into a buttered bowl to allow it to cool.  

When cooled it was a nice thick consistency. Thicker than a pudding but not thick enough to hold a shape.  VERY rich, fudge-like flavor.  Very creamy!!!!!  I guess it would be a gnache.. definitely great tasting.  Something to be served in a small amount with a bit of whipped cream on top.


----------



## Linux (Sep 11, 2010)

What a wonderful way you had making Chocolate Ganache, and "by eye", too.  It is the richest, most unctuous of all chocolates. I like making mine with whipped cream, similarly "heavy"; in the UK over here, we call it "double cream".

When I make chocolate truffles, mine resemble small pieces of brown coal which I dust in cocoa. They're wonderfully messy things. I like acting my shoe size.


----------



## Jeff G. (Sep 11, 2010)

Ooh.. forgot a critical ingredient.  A tablespoon of creamy peanut butter.  It really makes it smooth and adds a nice richness.  You really can't taste peanut flavor, just smooths it out.


----------

